# Zone 3 rifle "build"



## jfish88 (Oct 26, 2012)

It appears that the Trident Armory 450 BM is a 1-16 twist. Must be an alright twist rate for that caliber. Thanks Luv2hunteup for the suggestion but I'm not saying I don't want that twist, at least not yet, just want some input on what might happen to my accuracy going with 1-16 vs 1-24. Just to be clear I'm trying to build a 200 yard deer hunting rifle, not trying to make a match rifle lol.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

jfish88 said:


> It appears that the Trident Armory 450 BM is a 1-16 twist. Must be an alright twist rate for that caliber. Thanks Luv2hunteup for the suggestion but I'm not saying I don't want that twist, at least not yet, just want some input on what might happen to my accuracy going with 1-16 vs 1-24. Just to be clear I'm trying to build a 200 yard deer hunting rifle, not trying to make a match rifle lol.


Register on Doug's Message boards. The smokeless muzzleloader section has quite a few posts about twist rates for 45 caliber barrels. The only thing missing is the brass. I've read posts about guys stabilizing 45 caliber bullets from about 2,000fps to 3,000fps in break action rifles.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

jfish88 said:


> If I order my barrel from MGM the only twist rate they offer in .452 caliber is 1 in 16. A lot of the other guns I've looked at chambered in 450 BM are 1 in 24. What effect will this have on my accuracy?


Here's a 100 yard group from a 1 in 16 barrel. Sub MOA works for me.


----------



## jfish88 (Oct 26, 2012)

Awesome, thanks Firefighter. Are you shooting factory ammo or handloads? Just curious cause I think I'm gonna start out with Hornady 250 gr FTX ammo.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Factory Hornady


----------



## jfish88 (Oct 26, 2012)

Firefighter said:


> Factory Hornady


That's good to hear, I'm pretty sure I'll be going with the 450 now.


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

With handloads the 450 gains more accuracy and velocity. You also will have a myriad of other bullets to choose from.

Here is a 5 shot group with handloads and a 16" barrel.


----------



## Hot Spot (Nov 29, 2009)

I went with .357 Maximum. Love it.


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

Beautiful rifle!


----------



## jfish88 (Oct 26, 2012)

What is everyones thought on barrel diameter. MGM has choices of .81", .875" and 1". I dont want 1" because of the weight. Going from .81 to .875 theres about a half pound weight difference but will I gain anything going from .81 to .875?


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

jfish88 said:


> What is everyones thought on barrel diameter. MGM has choices of .81", .875" and 1". I dont want 1" because of the weight. Going from .81 to .875 theres about a half pound weight difference but will I gain anything going from .81 to .875?


Other than weight and maybe recoil, there will not be a noticeable difference between the two.


----------



## jfish88 (Oct 26, 2012)

fish_AK said:


> Other than weight and maybe recoil, there will not be a noticeable difference between the two.


Kinda what i was thinking


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

I've decided to go 357 Max on my encore, so has a coworker of mine. Both of us are doing MGM barrels (std contour, stainless)

140 grain FTX bullets 

I liked the 450 BM as well, but it's illegal in Ohio


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

jfish88 said:


> What is everyones thought on barrel diameter. MGM has choices of .81", .875" and 1". I dont want 1" because of the weight. Going from .81 to .875 theres about a half pound weight difference but will I gain anything going from .81 to .875?


Barrel weight calculator. 
http://pac-nor.com/cgi-bin/bweight.cgi


----------



## jfish88 (Oct 26, 2012)

Ordered my barrel, blued bead blasted matte finish with interrupted straight flutes 24". Went with the .81" diameter for lighter weight. Cant wait to get it!


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Hot Spot said:


> I went with .357 Maximum. Love it.
> View attachment 199475


I was thinking on a 357 maximum also on my contender. What kind of recoil does yours have? Any targets to show?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

slowpoke said:


> I was thinking on a 357 maximum also on my contender. What kind of recoil does yours have? Any targets to show?


Mike Bellm's website has quite a bit of info on the 357 Maximum plus load data. MGM has rifle barrels in stock unless you want a higher grade barrel blank. Talk to Dillion if you want a custom barrel.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

jfish88 said:


> Ordered my barrel, blued bead blasted matte finish with interrupted straight flutes 24". Went with the .81" diameter for lighter weight. Cant wait to get it!


Why didn't you do Stainless with a Matte black finish??

Just curious

I hunted pouring rain in Ohio this year (ladder stand) and was thankful I had stainless and cerakoted.


----------



## coyote wacker (Dec 25, 2015)

Cat Power...I have done a lot of work with the Hornady Flex-Tip 140 gr. in my Mike Bellm 18" 1-14" barrel over 300 rounds in development and shooting in "wet pack" (newspaper soaked in water)...its a very poor bullet to use under 100 yards it come apart in bone... I'am getting just over 2600 fps its like a varmint bullet at that velocity ...it was designed for around 1800 fps muzzle velocity maximum...AKA...357 magnum in a rifle...

If Hornady would come out with a 357 Mono-Flex 130-140 gr. it would be perfect for the 357 Maximum...

At this time I'am developing a bullet just for the 357 Maximum I turn each bullet on a lathe now... I will have it made by a bullet manufacture it is a 140 gr. all copper bullet with a plastic tip that will expand down to 1000 fps...it will use maximum case capacity in a Mike Bellm chamber so you can seat bullets long...it shoots very close to the Hornady Flex-Tip 140 gr. so practice and plinking can be done at very low cost with them...

For you 450 Bushmaster and 45 Raptor users I worked with Cutting Edge Bullets there's 2 bullets avalible a 160 gr. and a 250 gr. bullet copper with a plastic tip...they were originally designed to be used in muzzleloader with a sabot... they are now listed as a Flat Base .451 bullet on there web site. I spent this summer developing loads for the 160 gr. to be used in a Bushmaster rifle with a 20" factory barrel. 

I'am get 2674 fps. average velocity spread 20 fps ...it will shoot at 100 yards 5 shots ..62" ....at 200 yards 1.18" 3-9 Leopold...I shot 2 bucks this year with it 176 yards DRT...behind the shoulder...135 yards DRT...shot on shoulder scapula purposely a fist size meat blood shot...they didn't have a exit wounds bases were found under hide...

I would not use the 160 gr. on bears...the 250 gr. would be better just because of the chance of shooting a 300 lb. +...I like a "in and out hole" on bears with there fat and thick hair...

I'am also going to work on a 200 gr. bullet....

I need to get a bolt gun built so I can seat bullets out longer and take the higher pressures also set it up to do pressure trace...

If anybody buys some CEB bullets PM me and I can send you load data from Quick Load to start....

CW


----------



## jfish88 (Oct 26, 2012)

Cat Power said:


> Why didn't you do Stainless with a Matte black finish??
> 
> Just curious
> 
> I hunted pouring rain in Ohio this year (ladder stand) and was thankful I had stainless and cerakoted.


I guess I didn't look into that as an option. If i get into some weather I'll just be sure to clean it immediately after the hunt.


----------

